# Tier 1 (Entrepreneur) visa 200,000 GBP questions



## claudd97 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a couple of questions:
1. Should the whole amount of 200,000 GBP be transferred from my personal account to the business account after the business starts to work?
2. Should the investment of 200,000 GBP be made at once, or this amount of money can remain at the business account and be used for the business purposes?
3. Should the whole amount of 200,000 GBP be invested, even if the business requires less? If "yes", then within what period of time the entire investment of 200,000 GBP should be made?


----------



## KayEss (Sep 30, 2013)

claudd97 said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 1. Should the whole amount of 200,000 GBP be transferred from my personal account to the business account after the business starts to work?
> 2. Should the investment of 200,000 GBP be made at once, or this amount of money can remain at the business account and be used for the business purposes?
> 3. Should the whole amount of 200,000 GBP be invested, even if the business requires less? If "yes", then within what period of time the entire investment of 200,000 GBP should be made?



Hello, I know it's late, but still I would like to answer.

1. Money should be in your account or your partners account because Visa will be on your name and not on your business name. If you have a joint account, you should be the main account holder.

2. You will get a period of 3 years and 4 months to invest GBP 200,000.

3. You have to show the investment of 200,000 within the above mentioned period, it doesn't matter you invest in one go or several.

Hope I was able to clarify your doubt, thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This post is nearly a year old.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 30, 2013)

nyclon said:


> This post is nearly a year old.


I have posted the latest, would appreciate if you could help!


----------

